# Looking for a Wonton skin recipe using rice flour



## chef27 (Sep 14, 2008)

I want to try and make Chinese dumplings using a Wonton skin made of rice flour (I want to get the transparent look on the dumplings). I cannot find any ready made Wonton skins so I make my own, but I do not have a recipe for the ones that use rice flour. Can anyone help?

What about a dumpling filling recipe? Any ideas? My favorite filling is chicken and prawn, then pork.

Thanks


----------



## kyheirloomer (Feb 1, 2007)

Can I ask where you live, Chef27? Because this: "I cannot find any ready made Wonton skins" really surprises me. Even the independent supermarkets around here carry them, as well as all the big chains. 

You probably looked for them in the International or Chinese food isles. But you'll most likely find them in the produce sections. 

I've never seen rice-flour won ton wrappers. Most of the "rice paper" wraps are made large enough for Spring Rolls. I'm sure with a little experimentation you could find a way of cutting them down to the size you want. 

Rice paper wraps are available in Asian markets. 

I don't have a recipe, but checking the back of a rice paper package it lists the ingredients as rice, tapioca, salt and water.


----------



## boar_d_laze (Feb 13, 2008)

Hard to imagine there's someplace where you can't find ready made wonton wrappers. Rice paper wrappers are also widely available through Asian specialty stores -- including online. They're sold dry and need to be refreshed to be used. Rice paper wrappers are typically served "raw," or fried. I can't recall ever seeing them holding a steamed dumpling.

The transparent wrappers for _har gow_ and _fun guar_ are actually made with wheat starch.

*Transparent Wrappers for Fun Guar*
(Makes 6 doz small wrappers)
_
Ingredients_:
2 cups wheat starch
1/2 cup tapioca starch
2 cups water
3 tbs oil (peanut or corn)
_
Technique_:
Bring the water to the boil. Meanwhile mix the starches together. Add the boiling water, and mix vigorously with a wooden spoon, or on medium-slow with the paddle attention of a stand mixer. Mix very thoroughly and long enough for the hot water to cook the starches. Dough may still be lumpy.

Beat the oil in. Knead the warm dough for another three or four minutes, by hand or machine, until smooth and rubbery feeling.

The dough is best rolled out while still warm, but may be wrapped and rested if time is an issue. Either break small pieces off the dough and roll out wrappers by hand, or use a pasta roller. The thinner the sheet, the more transparent it will be.

Recipe may be halved, or dough may be reserved and frozen.

You can try this type of dough with rice starch or flour if you like, but the wrappers will be fragile.

The web is filled with ideas for dim sum fillings; I wouldn't know where to start. For what it's worth, my favorite steamed dumpling of the general type we're talking about now is sole with chives.

BDL


----------



## chef27 (Sep 14, 2008)

Thanks for the recipe. I can get ready made rice paper for spring rolls but I suppose it is not the same. I will try out the recipe you posted.

Thanks again.


----------

